# JVC Action Camera model # GC-XA1BU



## whthll33 (Apr 30, 2015)

I am trying to transfer MP4 video off the camera into a folder on my network. When the transfer reaches around 3,641,*** kb it creates another file to finish the transfer. Is this a MP4 problem or a camera problem?
Whthll33


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

There are some "file systems" like FAT32 which have limitations to the file size that can be stored on the media. It could be that this is one of those cases. 

can you copy it locally to another flash or hard disk drive as one file ? Note that if the file is greater than 2GB you will NOT be able to copy it to a FAT32 drive.


----------

